# My World and How I See It



## rider1046 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi All! Welcome to my world! I'm going to try this on here as it hasn't worked well in other places. Before you get involved here, there are three things that I prefer not to discuss because it has been done to death in other places.

#1. Gun control/gun violence: Many reasons for it but as for myself, I am a former Marine, Vietnam vet, as are my brothers, my brother-in-law, my son is retired Navy, my family on both sides have served in every major altercation this country has had since and including the Revolutionary War. We are a large family and as far as our records and my memory go back, only one ever to do time (prison) was a grandfather caught during the recession making moonshine to support his family. He did 6 months. Lived to be almost 90 and was never in trouble again. All of my family own guns for home protection, hunting and target shooting. Many of us have concealed carry permits, and carry. None of us, except for during military service, have ever had to shoot someone to protect ourselves or ours, though the general consensus is that folks around us know we are armed so they tend to avoid picking on us. Not just the men, the women in my family are often the best shots and more liable to take someone out that invades their home or threatens their family. So people, we don't want to argue about it. We know we're not going to change any anti-gunners minds and people that live in secure locations, gated communities, apartment buildings, etc, or who have their own armed security, won't see it our way. We're mostly country dwellers and have to look out for ourselves because the police just can't get to us in time and we have to take care of ourselves. So please don't bring this subject up if you are anti-gun. If you are a kindred spirit, I don't hunt much anymore but still like to go out plinking and am in the market for a long-range plinker (Rem M700 MilSpec 5R or LTR).

#2. Religion. Got mine, Christian. As far as your religion, I don't care if you are Protestant or Catholic or Jew or Spiritual, Buddhist or Muslim or Agnostic or Atheist, whatever you are as long as you believe in peaceful coexistence with all mankind and don't try to force your beliefs on me. There have been enough religious wars in this world and no one religion is to blame for it all. Also, all the folks that are members of a religion *DO NOT *share the guilt for what radical elements of their religion may do. I do not set myself up as judge of any religion or the members thereof. Also, I will not discuss it with you. If you disagree with me, that's fine. I won't try to change your mind. Grant me the same courtesy, or stay out of my diary.

#3. Politics. Let's not start that. It has a tendency to take over and no one changes their mind. They just get mad.

That's pretty much where I stand. I don't care where you stand on those subjects but as long as you don't bring them up, I'll talk to you about most anything else, particularly about your travels, your writing, photography, grandchildren, the things you do with your friends, what you do or did in your life in your part of the world, NASCAR, football (American style), sport shooting, etc. 

Okay, that's my beginning. Anyone out there?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Roy , I'm with you, by and large I stay away from contentious subjects on this and any other forums ..Political, religious, etc, I leave those who enjoy the cut and thrust!!

Feel free to pop over to the photography thread, lots to see there..


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, Al, saw your welcome mat out, and thought I'd pop in and say Hi!...there, I said it twice!  I'm looking to replace my old Fulton 16 gauge double barrel, which is 78 years old, with a 20 gauge Mossberg pump, that I read about.  Do you know anything about them?  They offer the long barrel and a short barrel (18 1/2 inches).  I would use nothing bigger than birdshot, and want it primarily for home security and target practice.  Thanks for setting up shop, here!  What breed is Giz?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 4, 2015)

Not to jump on the OP but Jim, I used to have the Mossburg 500 Police Special pump, 20 gauge, pistol grip, all black, short barrel, with the tactical package - flashlight on the Pickininny rail, extra shell holder, sweet, sweet machine - I'd recommend it wholeheartedly.

And ... welcome, Rider!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2015)

:wave:  Hi Al.  Welcome.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Meanderer, I used to have a Mossberg Pump 20 gauge, longer barrel though. If I weren't hunting with it, I would prefer an 18 1/2" or 20" barrel. Really liked it but made the mistake of loaning it to a friend who forgot to return it. I only keep one shotgun around now, a Remington 870 12 gauge, but if in the market, would definitely consider a Mossberg.
Giz is a Shih Tzu, and he's my little buddy.
SifuPhil, feel free to jump in anytime you can add information to anything on my threads. I can learn from anybody. 
Been to Photography HollyDolly. I'll be back.
Hi Falcon. Glad to be here.


----------



## imp (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't get it. #1 on the list is "Gun Control/gun violence", yet the thread mostly has centered around guns. Isn't it then inevitable that........

imp


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2015)

imp said:


> I don't get it. #1 on the list is "Gun Control/gun violence", yet the thread mostly has centered around guns. Isn't it then inevitable that........
> 
> imp


...just a guess, Imp, but I think you have just violated #1!layful:


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Roy, welcome!    I like the way that you "laid your cards on the table", we all have our core beliefs that no one can touch, and are not subject to discussion.     We do have many discussions on politics, religion and such; I don't know if we really "get" anywhere but people like to say their piece.  :shrug:

FWIW: Vietnam veteran here as well(Army).


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2015)

Al, why are people calling you Roy?


----------



## ndynt (Oct 4, 2015)

Interesting and welcome concept, Al.  Saw Jim is serving donuts with his graphics.  Hope some are pumpkin or cider.  I made some coffee to go along with them.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome Al. Good to have you aboard. Appreciate your honesty. I work with vets, I have so much respect for those who serve.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 4, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Al, why are people calling you Roy?   Did you ever meet any CW stars in Nashville?



Uh, welcome Al!   :very_drunk:


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 4, 2015)

Don't know where that Roy came from, but I'm not particular. I answer to most anything.


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 4, 2015)

imp said:


> I don't get it. #1 on the list is "Gun Control/gun violence", yet the thread mostly has centered around guns. Isn't it then inevitable that........
> 
> imp


Not inevitable at all imp. I can talk guns, hunting, gun sports, choice of guns, accessories,etc, all week, but never discuss gun control or violence.

As to violation of rule 1, let's just not let it go any further. Thanks.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Al, I'll stop hugging my trees long enough to say hello and say you have a very attractive picture indeed! 






I'm also  happily married but I ain't blind. I respect you putting your cards on the table. Much of my family was in the service and my favorite grandpa always had a handgun for protection. So yes I understand where you're coming from. I prefer big scary lap dogs, kissing a weapon is a little creepy . Also enjoy polite political discourse but will attempt to behave myself. Back to hugging my tree...Welcome


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi fureverywhere. I like big scary dogs but my wife prefers little tiny lapdogs, so we have a Shih Tzu. He's brave as long as he can hide behind our legs or if he knows you but when no one is home with him, he hides and we have to find him when we get home.
I'm kind of funny when it comes to dogs. I love them but I can't stand people allowing dogs to run loose where they can get off of their property if the dogs are aggressive or in packs. If you keep them _*securely*_ fenced in on your property, no problem, and a chained up dog is pretty worthless no matter how good a watchdog they are. This especially applies if you live in rural areas where your wife may breakdown on the road and may have to walk by your place on the way home in the middle of the night. 
You don't know what you're missing until you've kissed the warm, oiled stock of your favorite deer rifle after a successful hunt.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Al. I agree with avoiding politics, religion and gun control discussions for myself.
I also have a Shih Tzu doggie. Does yours sleep at your feet like mine does?
It's nice to meet you!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ronaldj (Oct 5, 2015)

greetings from.................I mostly think as you do and that is why I do not say much...most of the time ...the marine thing I will not hold against you my boy was one...army myself....anyway welcome


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2015)

ronaldj said:


> greetings from.................I mostly think as you do and that is why I do not say much...most of the time ...the marine thing I will not hold against you my boy was one...army myself....anyway welcome


..

.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2015)

Pretty much think along the same lines as you. Oh, and welcome Al.. Nice to meet you. I was brought up in the country and hunting was part of growing up in my family. I will not discuss the three items you mentioned for the same reasons.
My Dad, who is still with us at 99 years old, fought on Iwo Jima. My grandson is a marine also.
Lost our Shih Tzu , Sassy, about five years go. Still miss the little gal. Again, welcome.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2015)

Rider, I like your place.  I also like the idea of "cool button" topics.  ...nice to have a place to talk about the weather, water, cows or guns , without bringing up all the related topics!  Thanks!


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome all! Love that no spitting sign. It would tempt me too. 
Ken, my best to your grandson. ronaldj, I'm a big fan of all branches of our military. Pappy, I'm going to miss our little Giz if he goes first. Don't know whether we would get another as I can't imagine another could replace him. Give your dad our best and hope he continues to hang in there. I had a grandfather lived to be 99 years, 11 mos. Semper Fi to all those current and former Marines! 
Meanderer, just stop around any time you want. Let me know what's on your mind and we'll talk about it.


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay guys and gals, I'm heading for the showers. Have to get up early in the morning, hook my pickup to the motorhome and head for Tennessee. Have a bunch of kids and grandkids to see down there and a son and his family flying in to Nashville from California and then I'm hauling them back up to Missouri on Sunday and putting them on a plane in St Louis on Wednesday to go back to San Diego. Gonna be a busy week so I may not be around much but will catch up when I get back. 
See ya,
Al


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2015)

rider1046 said:


> You don't know what you're missing until you've kissed the warm, oiled stock of your favorite deer rifle after a successful hunt.



I'll have to do that, next time I have my mini 14 out for a target shoot.


----------



## Lara (Oct 6, 2015)

Politics and religion have gotten me in more trouble online. I'll behave.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2015)

Lara said:


> Politics and religion have gotten me in more trouble online. I'll behave.
> 
> View attachment 22482


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Rider, when you are open again, maybe we can find a nice, non-controversial topic!?


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 18, 2015)

My eleven day visit with my son and his family from California is over. Took them to the airport yesterday and missing them already. We had a great time, four days in Tennessee with my other children and their families plus aunts, uncle and cousins, then to Missouri for seven days for Luke to see his grandmother (my mother) who he hadn't seen in years. She really enjoyed seeing him and Cat and seeing her great grandchildren for the first time.
Mary and I had a great time with all of them but especially Luke's and Cat's three kids. We were there for each of their births, or shortly after, but have never got to know them the way we do now. Took them to parks, motorcycle rides, hay ride, marshmallow roast after dark with a big bonfire, a trip in the motorhome, and everything else we could think of. My three year old grandson was so comfortable with us by the time they left that he was sneaking out of bed in the middle of the night to climb in between Granny and Grandpa. Guess you know how that made us feel.


Luke and family with my mother.


Luke and family in front of a Metro Nashville Fire Truck.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Rider.  Welcome back!   Good looking family you have there!


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

*Favorites*



rider1046 said:


> Not inevitable at all imp. *I can talk guns, hunting, gun sports, choice of guns, accessories,etc, all week*, but never discuss gun control or violence.
> 
> As to violation of rule 1, let's just not let it go any further. Thanks.



Feast your eyes, then, on one of my favorites! Originally designed in 1977. Model below, available to civilian U.S. market. Housings largely plastic. Bullpup design, meaning trigger mechanism is forward of operating action, resulting in very short, compact, er....rifle? Expensive. imp

Steyr AUG Model A-3


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Farmington, MO. Over by Park Hills. Nice area. We last lived outside Bunker 13 years, now back in AZ. Have you been a Missourian all your life?   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome back Rider, great family photos there, glad you had an nice visit.  I know it felt good to have the little one snuggle between Granny and Grandpa. :love_heart:


----------



## ndynt (Oct 18, 2015)

What a wonderful visit that must have been.  Having your grandson sneak into bed with you and your wife...the ultimate display of trust and love.  Aren't grandchildren and great-grandchildren wonderful?


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 20, 2015)

imp, I've lived in Missouri a good deal of my life but I am originally from Nashville, TN. I've traveled so much I call the highway home rather than a particular place. I'm in Missouri now but don't know how long I'll stay or where I'll go next. 
  Like your Steyr! These are my two favorites. Just bought the 700 and it shoots far better than I can though I can get 1" groups at 100 yds with a 2-7X Leopold scope. My oldest son has one just like it but with a longer scope and both my boys make a 5 shot one hole group at 100 yds with either rifle.  In my part of the country, a short barreled rifle is preferable to a long barrel when you go into the woods. 

  Nona, you know they are the greatest.
  Thanks SeaBreeze. For some reason, all of our younger grandchildren want to snuggle with us. Sometimes I lay there much of the night watching them breathe and stretch and pushing me and Grandma to the edges of the bed and loving every minute of it.
  Thanks Nancy. I'm real proud of them.


----------



## DennisK (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Rider1046 - like you, I live remote and must depend on myself for many things.  I have this Remington 700 which I plan to use on boars that like to tear up the ground around here.  I will need to get enough time to stake out a spring that is at the south part of my property.  I read somewhere that the 700 can fire without trigger action - ? I can't figure out how, but it is something on my mind whenever I handle it.


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Dennis. Nice rig! Don't know about that firing without trigger action. I'm a control freak when it comes to my guns, like a little more feel to my trigger, a heavier but smooth pull, so I know and control exactly when it goes off. Good luck with the boars.


----------



## DennisK (Oct 20, 2015)

rider1046 said:


> Hi Dennis. Nice rig! Don't know about that firing without trigger action. I'm a control freak when it comes to my guns, like a little more feel to my trigger, a heavier but smooth pull, so I know and control exactly when it goes off. Good luck with the boars.


Do check this website out: http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx
if your trigger has ribbing where your finger is placed, you will be OK.  If it is without ribbing, it may need to be fixed via recall.


----------



## imp (Oct 20, 2015)

If you gents are old enough to recall the Winchester 63, auto-loader, .22 LR, loaded through a tube within the stock. My first firearm, bought by my Dad, when I was 12. I fired thousands of rounds from that rifle over many years time, and never experienced the mal-function which eventually led to demise the 63: design of the sear and disconnect was such that if the trigger were "feathered" in a practiced way, it would fire full-auto. 

A search might turn up info, but pressed for time just now, thought one of you (or both!) might have knowledge related to that great old rifle!    imp


----------



## DennisK (Oct 20, 2015)

imp said:


> If you gents are old enough to recall the Winchester 63, auto-loader, .22 LR, loaded through a tube within the stock. My first firearm, bought by my Dad, when I was 12. I fired thousands of rounds from that rifle over many years time, and never experienced the mal-function which eventually led to demise the 63: design of the sear and disconnect was such that if the trigger were "feathered" in a practiced way, it would fire full-auto.
> 
> A search might turn up info, but pressed for time just now, thought one of you (or both!) might have knowledge related to that great old rifle!    imp


Not me - never fired that model.  When I was about that age, my father gave me a 22, but I don't remember anything about it except it had a bolt action.  Today, I have an old Mossberg model 341 22 that I had to clean up and scratch around until I found a clip for it.  It is an accurate little rifle - just right for ground squirrels.


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks, Dennis. I checked it out and ran the serial number through Remington's web site since I do have the X-Mark Pro trigger but mine is not affected, probably because it is new. Better safe than sorry. 
  imp, I don't really remember the Win 63 since I was a Marlin man. My first 22 rifle was a Marlin 39A and I still own it. Tried others but have always come back to this and a Ruger 10/22 that I've owned for over 20 years. 
  First 22 I bought my boys was a Mossberg but can't remember the model and it was traded off by them long ago.


----------



## rider1046 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, wow! Why didn't somebody warn me that in retirement I'd have less time for myself than I had working full time and raising five kids! 
Don't get me wrong, I love being retired. All my working life I planned for the things I'd do when I retired and I don't have any more time now than I did then. My home office looks like something out of "Hoarders", without the filth, my "to do" list will require me to live to at least 105 to make a dent in, and for every item I complete off the top of the list, I find three more added to the bottom.
I did get to go deer hunting four days this year. Didn't see anything but a squirrel but the weather was mild, the woods were peaceful, and my wife has quit fussing about having guns around the house I never use. I'll settle for that.
We're getting ready for our annual Christmas trip to Tennessee, leaving here the 16th and back on the 23rd. Four of my kids and their families live around Nashville so we go down early every year and have a get-together with all of them the weekend before and we come home so they can enjoy Christmas with their individual families. Works good for us. Also have two kids in Missouri that we see usually on Christmas eve and one son and his family in southern California that I would love to spend Christmas with at some point but so far it hasn't worked out. We'll make it one of these days.
Have to get busy now. Missed my gym schedule this morning so heading over there now, then to the nursing home to check on my mother and back home to try and get some stuff packed to take to my kids.


----------



## rider1046 (Jan 29, 2016)

What a life! What a life! Who was it that said "I can't wait until I retire so I will have time to do all the things I have wanted to do?" Oh, wait! That was me! Such foolishness! I can't believe my life is so busy. 

Mary and I have just traded our slightly old motorhome for one three years newer but with 1/3 the miles on it and fewer than 1/10th the hours on the generator, only two feet longer but with two tipouts and with many more extras and quite a bit nicer and were able to do it without busting our budget. Heading out in it for a shakedown cruise to Tennessee next week. You would think moving from one motorhome to another would be a simple task but it's just as bad as changing permanent residences. Not as much stuff but you have to be more particular about what you keep and where you put it. Lots of trial and error. 

My friends tell me they would like to have one but their wife wouldn't travel or she only wants a brand new one and they can't afford it or some such excuse. I no longer try to convince them. If they really wanted to do it, they would. Mary says I'm a gypsy and even though she would never live on the road, she does like to travel occasionally, and she is not above letting me take a trip by myself from time to time, though I'm feeling a little resistance to my desire to cruise the backroads to Alaska by myself. She hasn't said "no" so I'm still hoping. 

Still trying to downsize things around here a little bit. Traded one of my laptops off for enough cash to buy an iPad Mini3 and absolutely love it. Compliments my iPhone 6+ and so easy to carry around. I can finally get my computer, my camera with lenses, writing pad, chargers and spare batteries all in one carry bag that I can sling over a shoulder and is still not too noticeable. Next step is to get rid of one car (a 1999 Pontiac Bonneville that my wife bought new and still runs great), a 1985 Harley Davidson FLTC that my stepdad bought new and I bought from his estate (carburetor off of it but motor and trans good), and a 1995 BMW K1100LT that runs great (one owner prior to me, I bought it in 1998). Get rid of these and I can start getting rid of the smaller stuff. Mary does not totally go along with me on this so I'm not touching her stuff (except the Pontiac). I've been hauling my things to my kids in Tennessee and California for the past two years and have more being stacked up for them. Don't want them or anyone else to have to fool with my junk when I kick the bucket. Rather give it to them now while it is still usable or desirable and they can spend their time when I go enjoying a glass of wine over my remains and traveling to a remote place to scatter my ashes to the winds.

Don't get ideas that I am trying to advertise anything for sale on here. I'm not interested in long range sales. This stuff will be advertised locally and sold to someone who walks up in my driveway with a fistful of folding green and a desire to make my life simpler. High dollar is not my motivation; simply getting rid of stuff is. Just put this on here because that's what's on my mind today. 
So, what's on your mind!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats on the simplification of your life re: getting rid of "stuff". I've found it to be a multiple blessing, as it frees up not only space but your mind - from worrying about. In the case of vehicles of course you'll reduce insurance and maintenance costs. Giving to your kids is yet another advantage, especially now as you said.

Cruise on, bro!


----------



## rider1046 (Feb 29, 2016)

Simplifying sure isn't easy. My pile doesn't seem to go down much, no matter how much I haul out. Thinking about just loading what I can put in the pickup and driving away from the rest of it. 
I have a 3x5 card propped up between my keyboard and monitor that says, "Make your own recovery the first priority in your life." Don't remember where I copied it down from but I try to keep it in mind, no matter what I'm doing. Sometimes I sit here, staring at the screen, my mind a total blank. I remember when I was younger, it was impossible for me to not be thinking of something, no matter how hard I tried. Now, it seems like I can clear my mind with no effort. it just . . . goes blank. Don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing but it's my thing and I'm adjusting to it. It's not just in front of the keyboard that this happens. I can walk outside to check the weather and look off down in the fields and - nothing! It's not bad, just kind of like I always imagined practitioners of Zen (guess that's what you call it) are trying to do when they meditate. Only they have to sit and chant to clear their minds. I don't.
It's peaceful, relaxing, and I am aware. Just not involved.


----------

